# PACE Anti-Piracy folder



## Ravenas (Aug 17, 2007)

I found a PACE Anti-Piracy folder in my Temp directory. Why is this there, it was empty but I'm wondering where it could have came from?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.paceap.com/

It looks like a copyright protection plug-in that came with a media file that youve viewed....dont worry your illegal downloads are safe


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 17, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> http://www.paceap.com/
> 
> It looks like a copyright protection plug-in that came with a media file that youve viewed....dont worry your illegal downloads are safe




Hehe, yes I viewed that website previously, but again that helps alot =P


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 17, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Hehe, yes I viewed that website previously, but again that helps alot =P



Your welcome m8


----------

